# Midland based,   day courses information



## the big fella (Jun 13, 2017)

does anyone know of or can recomend any one that does smoking- grilling or BBQ day courses or the like.

looking to go some where to try and play with as many different sorts of live units as posible and to see how they work. generally to get the basics and to generally decide on which sort of unit i like and would want to buy


----------



## wade (Jun 13, 2017)

You are welcome here - but I am in Kent so probably a little too far from you.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 13, 2017)

HI Big Fella, take alook at my BBQ Courses Map.

Nothing local but will give you some idea.

http://www.hotcoalsbbq.co.uk/CourseMap.html

While you are there you can sign up for regular updates.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 13, 2017)

This has just reminded me, Wade can you send me details and dates of your courses


----------



## the big fella (Jun 14, 2017)

cheers monkey, nothing thats a reasonable drive away so i will hold off for now. i was thinking of the shows but as someone has all ready said at a show there to busy selling or competing to share time so thats a dead idea too.

I will see what comes up later on


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 14, 2017)

Come along to the smokers weekend 21-22 July @ Woodhall Spa, you will learn a lot for free. If there is something that you specifically want to see let us know, and I am sure we can arrange it.


----------



## the big fella (Jun 15, 2017)

cheers for the offer dude, yes its something i am seriously interested. i will know further , when i am closure to the date as work is a pain to plan anything with more than four weeks in advance, i will need to sort out somewhere for the camper van too


----------



## wade (Jun 15, 2017)

You will be very welcome at Woodhall Spa if you can make it. There will be all of the main BBQ meats being prepared and smoked - Brisket, ribs, pulled pork, fatty, chicken etc. and we are there to help and give advice. There will also be things that you can prepare if you want. You will also see most types of BBQ smoker there. It is totally free if you decide just to come for the Saturday however a pitch for a tent there is not expensive - and it is a fun weekend for both smokers and spouses. 

Hopefully your dates will work out


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 15, 2017)

the big fella said:


> i will need to sort out somewhere for the camper van too



You can book a pitch at the site, use the web site below and there a link to the camp site.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

The cooking takes place around pitches 83 & 84, so if you can book near there it would be good. The site is not that big, and everything is within a couple of minutes walk.


----------



## the big fella (Jun 15, 2017)

ok , cheers


----------

